

The origin of littlelogs - bootload
http://blog.hellocode.co/post/littlelogs/

======
joshsharp
Hey thanks for sharing! Littlelogs creator here. Origin stories are always
interesting I think, though there's not much that's exciting about this one.

~~~
bootload
It was interesting for me Josh; A specialised internal talk, external window
into product developent. That's how twitter sort of felt like when it started.
A Re-invented .plan file.

------
pibefision
Hey Belle. I'm following your content marketing posts at Ghost blog. It's
inspiring. Tks

